# Grub meldet ERROR 15 file not found

## Pumaxs

Also grub meldet wenn ich gentoo starten will

"Error 15: File not found"

ich vermute das folgende zeile falsch ist  :Wink: 

kernel (hd0,0)kernel-2.4.26-r6 root=/dev/hda3

wie kann ich festellen was ich für kernel-2.4.26-r6 eingeben muss? die datei muss ja igendwo auf der boot partion sein.

ich hab mal nachgeguckt, im boot ordner sind folgende sachen

system.map-2.6.9-gentoo-r1

initrd-2.6.9-gentoo-r1

kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r1

oder sind das die daten von der live cd?

wie stelle ich grub jetzt richtig ein damit er bootet?

----------

## zielscheibe

Hi,

```

title Gentoo-2.6.9

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/hda3

initrd /initrd-2.6.9-gentoo-r1

```

Je nachdem wo sich deine Bootpartition befindet müßte noch (hd0,x) korrigiert werden. (x=Partition "hdax"-1, z.B. hda2= hd(0,1))

----------

## Pumaxs

thx, aber läuft so auch net

alles mist muss ich es wohl nochmal mit ner neu installation versuchen

----------

## unix

ersetze doch mal

```

kernel (hd0,0)kernel-2.4.26-r6 root=/dev/hda3 

```

mit

```

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.4.26-r6 root=/dev/hda3 

```

du hast das / vergessen

----------

## Pumaxs

gibt es kein befehl wie ich von der cd auf die festpaltte wechseln kann?

das / habe ich nur beim abtippen vergessen

----------

## Earthwings

Neuinstallation an diesem Punkt wäre Zeitverschwendung. Du kommst per chroot von der CD auf die Festplatte, analog zu http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/faq.xml#bootrescue

----------

## zielscheibe

Was soll sich bei einer Neuinstallation bessern  :Question: 

Boote nocheinmal mit deiner Livecd/Knoppix/etc., chroote deine Gentooinstallation und poste mal den Output von:

```

fdisk -l

cat /etc/fstab

ls -l /boot

cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

```

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Pumaxs wrote:*   

> Also grub meldet wenn ich gentoo starten will
> 
> "Error 15: File not found"
> 
> ich vermute das folgende zeile falsch ist 
> ...

 

Naja, zunächst wäre es nicht schlecht mal die Anleitung von grub (man grub) zu lesen. Dann könntest du deine Probleme eigentlich schon selbst lösen. Aber nun gut, ich sehe schon, du willst "gleich loslegen" und hast keine Zeit zum lesen  :Wink: 

Darum:

kernel (hd0,0)kernel-2.4.26-r6 root=/dev/hda3

Mit dieser Zeile sagst du Grub "Hey Grub. Wenn du den Kernel brauchst, der befindet sich auf der ersten Partition (hd0,0) (unter Linux wäre das /dev/hda1) und der Kernel heisst kernel-2.4.26-r6"

Grub versucht nun auf diese Partition zu gehen, sucht, findet aber die Datei

kernel-2.4.26-r6 nicht. Darum sagt er dir dann "Hey, du hast mich angelogen! Diese Datei existiert da gar nicht!"

Tja, und wenn man dann dein Posting weiterliest...

 *Quote:*   

> ich hab mal nachgeguckt, im boot ordner sind folgende sachen
> 
> system.map-2.6.9-gentoo-r1
> 
> initrd-2.6.9-gentoo-r1
> ...

 

dann sieht man auch, GRUB hat recht, du hast ihn angelogen  :Laughing: 

Das bedeutet...

anstelle von 

kernel (hd0,0)kernel-2.4.26-r6 root=/dev/hda3

muss da 

kernel (hd0,0)kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/hda3

hin...

Doch HALT wenn du das einfach so uebernimmst, wird es nicht funktionieren. Warum? Weil du ein Zeichen vergessen hast. Zwischen der Partitionsangabe und dem Kernelnamen muss noch ein Slash /.

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/hda3

Nun gibt es aber ein anderes Problem. Wenn ich mir die erstellten Dateien so anschaue, dann hast du wahrscheinlich mit "genkernel" einen 2.6 Kernel erzeugt.  Wer nun die Gentoo Doku richtig liest  :Wink: , findet in der grub.conf für genkernel Benutzer folgende Grub Parameter:

```
title=Gentoo Linux 2.4.26-r9

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.4.26-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3

initrd (hd0,0)/initrd-2.4.26-gentoo-r9
```

Wenn du da ueberall 2.4.26-gentoo-r9 durch 2.6.9-gentoo-r1 ersetzt kommst du der Sache schon näher. Allerdings könnte es immer noch ein kleines Problem geben. Befindet sich deine root Partition wirklich auf /dev/hda3 oder hast du einfach "blind" alles abgetippt? Wenn deine root Partition sich wirklich auf /dev/hda3 befindet, dann solltest du mit folgenden GRUB Einstellungen glücklich werden...

```
title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.9-gentoo-r1

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda3

initrd (hd0,0)/initrd-2.6.9-gentoo-r1
```

Doch HALT wie kannst du die konfiguration nachträglich noch ändern?

Kein Problem mit Grub. Wenn du die Anleitung später mal in ruhe liest, wirst du darin den Hinweis finden, dass man nach dem Start einfach die Zeile "Gentoo Linux 2.4.26-r1" auswähllen kann (sofern es ueberhaupt mehrere Auswahlmöglichkeiten hat) und dann 2x die Taste e (fuer edit!) drücken kann. Nun kannst du die Zeile einfach ad-hoc anpassen. Sobald du fertig bist drückst du enter und dann solange die Taste b (fuer boot) bis der Kernel mit den neuen Optionen loslegt.

 Natürlich gelten diese Einstellungen nur fuer das eine mal. Aber wenn es die richtigen waren sollte dein Linux gestartet werden und du kannst dann die Aenderungen in /boot/grub/grub.conf vornehmen (Fals kein solches File  mehr existieren sollte, musst du /dev/hda1 zuerst mounten...

```
mount /dev/hda1 /boot
```

Was bleibt noch? Achja, was tun, wenn Grub die Errormeldung nicht mehr bringt, dafür dann aber etwas von "root Partition" motzt? Nun, in dem Fall hast du GRUB wieder angelogen  :Smile:  .

Mit der Option real_root=/dev/hda3 hast du GRUB nähmlich mitgeteilt, dass er die root Partition unter /dev/hda3 findet. Leider hat er die aber dort nicht gefunden. Was kannst du also tun?

Ganz einfach.

1) Gentoo LiveCD einlegen und davon booten.

2) In der Konsole einfach 

```
fdisk -l /dev/hda        (-l wie klein L!!!)
```

 eingeben.

3) jede Partition bei der unter System Linux steht koennte deine Root Partition sein. Im Notfall einfach im Grub eine nach dem anderen bei der Option real_root angeben!

So, ich hoffe das hilft!

Gruss STiGGi

----------

## DarKRaveR

Kleiner Tip, wenn Du in Grub bist:

c für command line

dann help

es gibt tab-completion, befehle wie find um deine Dateien aufzufinden etc.

Sorry, wenn ich das so hart sage, aber lest doch mal die Anleitung, denn all dierse Features stehen da gut drin (okay in der install doku von gentoo nicht, aber in der grub doku).

Grade beim bootloader, der bei fehlern nicht tut, schaut man vielleicht vorher mal in die doku, wenn einem die online hilfe nicht langt ....

So, sorry, das mußte mal raus.

Du kannst mti find nach files suchen, z.B. find mykernel

Du kannst mit find (hd<tab> usw. nach und nach die Lokation der Datei zusammenbauen, bzw, bekommst die gelistet .... sprich hast du sowas wie (hd0,1) oder so konstruiert, hängt / für Root der Partition an und drückst 2 mal tab, was sehen wir dann ? eine Dateiliste ....

Generell gilt für grub: Ist grub im MBR und kann seine stages nchladen, hast Du schon gewonnen, du kannst jederzeit ein beliebiges OS booten ....

----------

